# 6.5 month old male Vizsla possible re-homing



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

We have our 6.5 month old amazing Vizsla who is looking for the right home. Will only consider someone who has a Vizsla or has had a Vizsla in the past. Please message me for more details and pictures. This is very tough for me as my husband is not on board with keeping him. Our work load has increased unexpectedly as my husband's new business has gotten really busy and he is not able to watch our little guy as closely while I am gone occasionally (on call 24/7 for births). Please no judging or telling me how this is just a period to get through. I know all this (and have re-iterated it all to my husband numerous times as a plea to keep him). I did countless hours of research before getting a V and knew what I was getting into, but cannot have the strife in the house when my husband is no longer on board  

We are located in the DFW area of TX and would love to talk to anyone who could give our guy a loving and responsible home.

Also, please let me know if this is not the right place to post this.

Thank You,
Kim


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional Advice removed by Author.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Kim. Our little girl is just over 7 months now, and I couldn't imagine having to give her away. I can only imagine how difficult it must be.

Willowynd has a great suggestion, follow-up with your breeder.


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

I am interested. Please send all info. We currently have almost a 2yr old female.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Going to make it work!! Re: 6.5 month old male Vizsla possible re-homing*

Hi All,

Just thought I would let you know that my hubby has had a change of heart (thank goodness). I think he realized that he wasn't putting in much effort and has since taken Duke for a couple of "mini" jogs and also spent time in the yard with him and the kids. We are going to tough it out and have an amazing dog in the end ) I need to spend more time on this board for support ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great news ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So happy to hear this, kdaly!! 

Hope your hubby will make the commitment and stick with it. Investing in your dog with a little bit of effort will yield great returns!! ;D


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

That is great news!! 

We went through a tough period as well (a lot earlier than 6mo), and my husband was insisting we get rid of this "monster"... but we stuck it out and are both so in love with Watson. You will start to see improvement in leaps and bounds and know you made the right decision!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

That's really good news.

We have been married for over 40 years and have had dogs almost the entire time. We got our male first and at one point before he was about 7 months we wondered if we had made a real mistake. When we told our vet we were going to get another V he thought we were crazy. Now, almost 4 years later, he thinks our guys are two of the best behaved dogs in his practice. We are so glad that we hung in there and continued our training. These are some of the best behaved dogs we've ever owned. They are so smart and love pleasing their human family.


----------

